# 06' ford superduty optioins



## kkottemann (Jan 20, 2007)

I just bought a new pick up. I stuck with ford because they have always been good to me. My new truck is a basic XL package work truck. 4X4, vinal seats, ect.. The two options it did not come with that I really wish it had is: 1. Tilt
2. Cruise control.

So my question is can I go to ford and buy a new steering cloumn outfitted with tilt and cruise and hook it up to my truck and have these options? Any info on this matter would be helpful.


----------



## ASD (Jan 20, 2007)

yes u can but go to a junk yard and save alot of $$$$$$$


----------



## Pizmiester (Mar 30, 2007)

Just be very careful with the air bag in the steering wheel. It's nothing to mess with if you don't know what you're doing.


----------

